# PLEASE Guess My Tricky 12wk Nub...Find Out In 5 Days!!



## Indi Ocean

***UPDATED: GENDER CONFIRMED PAGE 5***

I seem to be able to guess everyone's nubs but my own! Half of them definitely look girly and the other half I would swear it's a boy! They are from exactly 12w0d.

I'll upload the first batch of girly ones together here and then the boyish looking ones in the next post...tell me what you think! Thank goodness I find out in 5 days, I'm driving myself insane over here :wacko: (I will make sure I update this thread with the confirmed gender!)
 



Attached Files:







photo(5).jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 40









photo(6).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 34









photo(7).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 33









photo(4).jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Indi Ocean

...And these are the boyish looking nubs, almost looks as if they are still rising? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo(12).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 21









photo(13).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 22









photo(14).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Indi Ocean

Oops missed another very boyish nub shot...
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Lightning2

Okay, I've got to edit this. If forking is a girl sign, I hate to say it but some of the 2nd set (and most of the first set) definitely seem to support that.....and angle-measurement wise almost all of them appear girl. I'm going with girl, but I will definitely be interested to see what your results are!!


----------



## Indi Ocean

Lightning2 said:


> Okay, I've got to edit this. If forking is a girl sign, I hate to say it but some of the 2nd set (and most of the first set) definitely seem to support that.....and angle-measurement wise almost all of them appear girl. I'm going with girl, but I will definitely be interested to see what your results are!!

Thanks for guessing!! Forking happens in both genders, it's just the light refracting off a flat nub...so I've heard, I am clearly no expert hehe. I've seen a few boys at exactly 12weeks that you would swear are girl nubs because they haven't risen yet, they are practically identical and I was only 12wks at the time (even a few days can make a big difference). 

I am secretly hoping for a girl (I feel terrible even admitting that though)! A little guy would be just as amazing but I've always envisaged having a girl so it would take me a moment to retrain all those thoughts!!


----------



## Indi Ocean

Any more guesses???


----------



## bumblebeexo

:blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy :)


----------



## livia_baba

Leaning towards a :blue:


----------



## Indi Ocean

Bump! :flower:

So 1 girl:pink: guess and 3 boy:blue: guesses so far, thanks for the predictions so far!

Anyone else??? I find out in 4 days but let's see how many correct guesses we can get! xx


----------



## SAmummy

I'd say girl, but I'm very new to this nub thing so .... :winkwink:


----------



## Loozle

I'm very torn on this one! I'm going to lean slightly :blue: but I wouldn't be surprised if you end up on team :pink:!


----------



## nickyb

If ur 12 weeks exactly in the pic I'd go with boy it looks like it's rising


----------



## ClairAye

:blue: !


----------



## Indi Ocean

bump!

Any more guesses ladies before I find out in 2 days???


----------



## Indi Ocean

Come on ladies we've only had 8 guesses!!

Any experts out there? I tried posting on in-gender but I only got a couple of responses.

:pink:?:blue:?


----------



## Eidson23

I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## Pinkie23

I defo recon girlie on them pics good luck xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

I agree :pink: ;)


----------



## MeeOhMya

Looks girly to me. Congrats on baby!


----------



## Indi Ocean

Oh no, the unthinkable happened at my scan today...the umbilical cord was in the way!!:dohh: My Dr said he couldn't call it because it was too hard to see what was what. He's also admitted to not being very good at guessing so looks like I will have to wait 2 weeks until my tech ultrasound!

From the potty shot view there were lots of longish white lines though, definitely more than 3 maybe 4 or even 5?? But I didn't see any solid masses. I think it's confused me even more! Do boy potty shots (at 17 weeks) ever have white lines?? 

Experienced Mum's, what do you think it sounds like??


----------



## tdog

that's my boys potty at 18 weeks xx


----------



## Indi Ocean

Yes that's ALL boy, mine definitely didn't look like that. I wish it was that obvious because it's driving me nuts haha. Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## tdog

No problem hun they like to keep you waiting that's for sure lol xx


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm definitely voting girl. I'd be surprised if this is a boy!


----------



## Indi Ocean

chelsealynnb said:


> I'm definitely voting girl. I'd be surprised if this is a boy!

Thanks for the vote! :) I'll update this thread when I finally find out!

*P.S. So has anyone seen lots of white lines on a potty shot before? I know 3 usually means girl but there seemed to be more than 3 lines...any ideas??*


----------



## Foreign Chick

I got a shot with my DD it had 5 white lines :D


----------



## sarahok

I'm going to guess girl, based on the angle. But I'm no expert! Just got into this guessing stuff when I started wondering about mine a few weeks ago. So I'm pretty much just basing that on the fact that my LO's nub was much more angled at about the same age as your first pics and everyone's saying boy (although you and others have said that mine is just super angled, so I don't know. Haha!)


----------



## Luchi

Is say girl .


----------



## Indi Ocean

Appreciate the guesses so far ladies :) It's interesting, initially I had all boy guess, then all girl guesses...& now it seems the girl prediction is winning! Just 11 days until I find out for sure..just have to keep myself busy in the mean time so I stop obsessing over it! :wacko:

I'm 17w4d now and I think I've finally moved on from just looking bloated, woohoo! My stomach was always my favourite part of my body but I am massively embracing my growing belly! Grow belly, grow!! I'm still kind of in the category of "is she, or isn't she?" though. Are any of you ladies looking pregnant yet or looking more pregnant than you are?


----------



## tdog

that's mine at 13+1 this is my fourth xx


----------



## Indi Ocean

What a beautifully round bump! I guess after your 4th, your body knows exactly what to do! I'm 18 weeks & my bump is less than half that size, wish it would hurry up and grow hehe. Beautiful x


----------



## tdog

Awwww thanks I just feel huge already but the doc did say that after your first your muscles ain't as strong and you show earlier xx


----------



## Indi Ocean

Alrighties ladies, only 3 days until I found out the gender (hopefully baby cooperates this time)! Any final guesses?? I can't wait to find out as it really seems to be one of those nubs that could go either way. What do you think?


----------



## mummy2_1

Looking forward to finally finding out what your having!! Fingers crossed baby shows u and the technician can tell you!!


----------



## Indi Ocean

mummy2_1 said:


> Looking forward to finally finding out what your having!! Fingers crossed baby shows u and the technician can tell you!!

Thanks hun, same here!! This baby has really tested my patience, cheeky thing better behave on Wednesday. I am just looking forward to being able to envisage this baby...and of course it helps if you know the gender! 

I'm really not sure but I think I will guess boy...


----------



## LittleLala

Hi Indi!! <3 I remember you from our thread in tww when you got your bfp! Still no baby for me, just had another chemical. But trying to stay positive. 

So happy to see how you are going!! Can't believe you are this far along already. 

I'm going to guess Girl!! Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Indi Ocean

LittleLala said:


> Hi Indi!! <3 I remember you from our thread in tww when you got your bfp! Still no baby for me, just had another chemical. But trying to stay positive.
> 
> So happy to see how you are going!! Can't believe you are this far along already.
> 
> I'm going to guess Girl!! Good luck!! :hugs:

OH HI LittleLala!! :flower:

Thank you so much that's very kind of you. That was actually my favourite thread, everyone was so lovely and supportive of each other. I actually checked your page a while back to see if you had any good news yet. I am SO sorry to hear that. Why oh why must life be so unfair sometimes, especially to someone as positive and sweet as you. Does your Dr know why you keep having chemicals? Have you looked in to IVF yet? I really hope you get your sticky bean soon..and I mean that more than anything!

Thank you for your guess, girl vote...noted! :) xxx


----------



## chelsealynnb

I've been stalking this thread and I'm still sticking with girl. That looks like such a girl nub to me that if your baby is a boy I'm throwing this theory out the window, lol


----------



## Indi Ocean

chelsealynnb said:


> I've been stalking this thread and I'm still sticking with girl. That looks like such a girl nub to me that if your baby is a boy I'm throwing this theory out the window, lol

Hehe well I am very naughty and secretly hoping for a girl but if I have a little boy and he turns out to be anything like my husband, I will forget all about having wanted a girl! I will update this thread as soon as i find out tomorrow...can...not...wait!!! Thanks for your guess :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Good luck with finding out today.


----------



## Indi Ocean

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:OMG it's a girl!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

She took a long time to open her legs so we cold get a good look but we got there in the end! All good on health and size too. Absolutely over the moon. Thank you for all your guesses....I had several more girl votes but there were many boy votes too. :happydance::flower::pink::headspin:


----------



## LittleLala

Omgggggg Indi CONGRATS!!!! <3 :hugs: so happy you got your little girl!!!! 
Do you have names picked out yet? Good luck x


----------



## Indi Ocean

Thank you LittleLala, I am so so happy. Certainly explains why I've had such bad morning sickness, as they say the extra female hormones produced from female babies make it worse. At 19 weeks I'm ready for the ms to hurry up & go away now haha! All worth it though :)

Haven't picked a name yet, my husband & I are both extremely picky so I think it's going to take us a while to agree on one! Have another 20 or so weeks, so I think we'll come to a decision by then.

Have to go out and buy a pretty little girls dress to celebrate, yay! :cloud9:


----------



## tdog

Oh yey at least you found out this time so happy for you get hem pretty dresses brought :) xx


----------



## Indi Ocean

tdog said:


> Oh yey at least you found out this time so happy for you get hem pretty dresses brought :) xx

Thank you!

The online shopping begins! hehe :haha:


----------



## stacyinohio

Congratulations on your precious GIRL!!! What wonderful news!! :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Congrats!! That looked like a classic girl nub to me.


----------



## Indi Ocean

Thank you ladies :)

*Chelsealynnb* yes you were very certain! I put a couple of photos on the ingender website and I only got a few guesses but they were 100% boy votes!! I think a lot of people thought the nub was still rising as it was slightly angled and I was only 12w0d at the time. But...nope, a precious little lady she was meant to be!


----------



## SAmummy

Congrats ! The shopping for girls is amazing :haha:


----------

